# Electrical Outlet Problem



## McRier (Dec 19, 2005)

I recently had all my GFCI outlets stop working following a snow/rain storm.  The circuit uses a GFCI circuit breaker.  It wasn't tripped.  I switched the breaker off and back on, but the outlets still didn't work.  I then replaced the breaker, but the outlets still don't work.

FYI, I had XMas lights plugged into one of the GFCI outlets outside during the snow/rain storm.

Any thoughts??  Thanks.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm not really understanding here.  So in your panel there was a GFCI breaker and the outlets outside were GFCI as well?  

Did you try anything else in the outlet?  If the outlets are GFCI did you reset those?  Could be that the conductors are loose on the outlets.


----------



## McRier (Dec 19, 2005)

There is a GFCI breaker in my box.  The outside outlets are included within that circuit as well as the outlets in th bathrooms.  The individual outlets are not GFCI outlets.  Non of the outlets on the circuit are working.  The breaker never tripped,so I'm at a loss as to what caused the problem.  I'm only guessing that it had something to do with the Xmas lights outside.


----------



## Gary (Dec 19, 2005)

I would trace the wiring starting at the last known source of power and work my way down the circuit. Start at the breaker panel to make sure it has power. Check the out terminal of the ground fault breaker to make sure it's good. Then go to the next junction box downline and check it. Keep going until you find no power. If your not familiar with electrical work, might be best to have an electrician check it out. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2005)

When you replaced the breaker...did you replace it with a GFCI again?  How are you wiring the GFCI in the panel?  Did you go around and look at each plug to see if there are any loose wires(with power off of course)?  

By code in Canada the outside plugs are supposed to be on their own breaker.  I would have a normal breaker with GFCI plugs as well.  Same with the bathroom.


----------



## powrofone (Dec 21, 2005)

You said you flipped the GFIC breaker...but did you push the reset on the Breaker?


----------



## HandyMac (Dec 27, 2005)

Look in the garage for a GFCI duplex that is tripped.

Often, outside circuits are fed from a garage circuit---and a GFCI receptacle is required in the garage---except for a freezer/refrigerator installation.

There could quite easily have been two or more workmen installing wiring/receptacles---and each working from different orders.


----------



## jimbo (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll bet your problem is your Christmas lights, they are wet. When you reset or replaced your GFCI and you still had your Christmas lights plugged into the GFCI, it tripped the GFCI instantly. Unplug your outside Christams lights and reset the GFCI again and the test the GFCI outlet with a non- contact voltage tester or outlet tester. Problem fixed.
A set of wet Christams lights will trip a GFCI.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 30, 2007)

Since the GFCI breaker was never tripped, I doubt that the problem is with the X-mas lights. Since none of the outlets work there is probably a loose or disconnected wire either at the breaker, the neutral bus, or the first outlet. Or the breaker itself possibly has gone bad. If you have a meter at your disposal, check the voltage at the breaker and at the first outlet. That might help narrow your problem. Good luck.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 30, 2007)

oh wow I just saw that this thread is seven months old. Oops. Never mind.........


----------

